
True&Co Takes $2M Seed Funding To Shake Up The Bra Industry - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/30/trueco-takes-2m-seed-funding-from-first-round-softtech-others-to-shake-up-the-bra-industry/
======
debacle
I am not a woman, but I've purchased plenty of bras in my time.

How are they going to make such a complicated process simple, and online?
Women have different preferences, and in my opinion spend far too little time
when choosing a bra (probably because bra shopping is such an uncomfortable
experience).

------
aaronbrethorst
Huge congrats to arithmetic (<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=arithmetic>)
on this!

